# Cute Great Pyrenees Puppy Pictures



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Just what the title says: 

Puppies: 5 weeks old










4 Puppies showing off their chubby paws: 










Adorable stocking stuffers!

AKC registered Great Pyrenees, Karolaska bloodlines. 

3 males and 3 females still available!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Too cute!!


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

I wish you weren't so far away! They are so cute


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

OMG! Those are the cutest puppy pictures I've seen in a long time & I sure would Love to have one! Just wish dh wished I had one too!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

You had to post them, huh? Too...Darn....Cute....

I'm longing for another pyr, but we have enough for now. Our next will be a badger faced, not for a few years though. I miss the pups we had...gosh those puffballs were the cutest ever.

HF


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG!! Those pics are darling!! Frame them for sure


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Even though I'm on dialup, I just HAD to open this thread to see those puppy pictures. IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT!

Nothing quite as cute as a Pyr puppy, unless it newborn kid goats. Love the second photo. It looks like the pup on the far right is actually SMILING.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for sharing them with us. I so need a uplifting today and those puppies sure did it. Many thanks.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I wish my place was dog fenced! Boy wouldn't that fix the critter problems...way, way adorable pups!!


----------



## wearegoats (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW, how cute, Are they ALL out of just 1 Mommy?


----------

